# See that Rachell Allen



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

She would get it! Oh God aye, she would get it alright!
I'll be going over beyond for a birthday party shortly, now, if I could only suss out where she makes her duties, and for me to be standing/sitting/kneeling right next to her, our thighs touching, as thighs do in them situations, I'm sure she'd take a liking to the bold seamus.

Surely no one will press the button on me for my lecherous and impure thoughts, I'm sure Rachell won't mind.  

seamus.
ps, I'd better mention motorhomes in this post. Yes, I'm motorhomeless at the moment, and Yesterday I bought another static caravan,but I'm going to buy a van shortly after the new year and will be joining all you'se slugs on wheels on the mad rush for the sun, just don'get in my way!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Then there is the voice!


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Oh yes, the voice, indeed and indeed, such a beautiful brogue so rich and sweet,and she saying to me "oh seamus, seamus terrible man ye are, pass me the balsamic vinegar"
time for bed I think, the jamesons wearing off.
seamus.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We all need a bit of rough now and then   :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Agree, she used to brighten up my Saturday mornings, far better than that idiot who is on now after Saturday kitchen.
Her voice does it for me, not a bad looker either. A tad old for you Seamus I would have thought.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

motormouth said:


> Agree, she used to brighten up my Saturday mornings, far better than that idiot who is on now after Saturday kitchen.
> Her voice does it for me, not a bad looker either. A tad old for you Seamus I would have thought.


Ah now sir, don't be fooled by that 41 , I don't know where that came from, must have been in the grip of John Jamesons fine Irish whiskey when i entered 41 in my details :roll: (I was 41 when Gabby Hayes was a fast gun  )
seamus.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Hi Seamus,i am sorry to have to tell you this,but i saw her first!. Although Jennifer would be the last to know,i to would accept an invitation to her house for supper.
We can still be mates,but........"BACK OFF!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Ted aka Giggly/o


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Jented said:


> Hi.
> Hi Seamus,i am sorry to have to tell you this,but i saw her first!. Although Jennifer would be the last to know,i to would accept an invitation to her house for supper.
> We can still be mates,but........"BACK OFF!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Ted aka Giggly/o


Ah well Ted, if yer not fast yer last!  
Suddenly Nigella is looking good again. :lol: 
seamus.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Some posts just make me smile, which first thing in the morning I say is a good thing.

THANKS


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Seamus.
Before you "Broaden?" your horizon to much,although the lady is Scottish, Carol Kirkwood is also spoken for!!, and so is Sophia Loren,STILL!.
That still leaves you with a choice of very pretty ladies,unless......Mrs Seamus is reading MHFF. 
T. G'Igglyo


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Jented said:


> Hi Seamus.
> Before you "Broaden?" your horizon to much,although the lady is Scottish, Carol Kirkwood is also spoken for!!, and so is Sophia Loren,STILL!.
> That still leaves you with a choice of very pretty ladies,unless......Mrs Seamus is reading MHFF.
> T. G'Igglyo


Yes, now yer talkin Ted,I saw Sophia on the box just the other day, still looking great.
I'd be in about her like a tramp with a fish supper. :lol: 
seamus.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:? Who is Rachell Allen?
Quick google 8)

Seamus i do wonder at times.

There are a few Sexy women in the kitchen on this list for your aproval. :lol: 
http://www.listal.com/list/swofn

Dave p


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Lorraine Pascale


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> :? Who is Rachell Allen?
> Quick google 8)
> 
> Seamus i do wonder at times.
> ...


Thanks for that Dave, its all been a bit too much for me though, I need to go and lie down.  
seamus.


----------

